# Dish America Lineup



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

Yesterday in an online chat with Dish Network I asked about the Dish America packages. These are the lineups he sent me.
The reason I’m posting this is because in another thread I was told that these packages are locked and would not be getting the new channels.
I hope this chat CSR is correct. 
Dish America
A&E HD 
ABC Family 
Cartoon Network (E) 
CMT HD 
CNBC HD 
CNN HD 
Comedy Central HD 
Discovery Channel HD 
DISH Network ON DEMAND
DISH Network PAY PER VIEW
Disney Channel HD 
E! Entertainment Television HD 
ESPN HD 
ESPN2 HD 
ESPNEWS HD 
Food Network HD 
FOX News Channel HD
HD Theater 
HDNet 
HGTV HD 
Lifetime 
MTV HD
Palladia 
Spike HD 
Syfy HD 
TBS in HD 
TLC HD 
TNT HD 
Travel Channel HD 
USA HD 
Weather Channel HD


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

Dish America Silver
A&E HD 
ABC Family 
*Animal Planet HD 
BBC America HD 
BET HD 
Big Ten Network2 
Bravo HD *
Cartoon Network HD 
*CBS College Sports HD *
CMT HD 
CNBC HD 
CNN HD 
Comedy Central HD 
Discovery Channel HD 
DISH Network ON DEMAND
DISH Network PAY PER VIEW
Disney Channel HD 
*Disney XD HD *
E! Entertainment Television HD 
ESPN HD 
ESPN2 HD 
ESPNEWS HD 
Food Network HD 
FOX News Channel HD
*FX HD 
Golf Channel HD 
Hallmark Channel HD *
HD Theater 
HDNet 
HGTV HD 
*History Channel HD* 
Lifetime HD 
*Lifetime Movie Network HD *
*msnbc HD *
MTV HD
*NFL Network HD 
NHL Network HD 
Nickelodeon (East) HD *
Palladia 
*SPEED HD *
Spike HD 
Syfy HD 
TBS HD 
TLC HD 
TNT HD 
Travel Channel HD 
*truTV HD*
USA Network HD 
Weather Channel HD 
*WGN America *


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

Dish America Gold
A&E HD 
ABC Family 
Animal Planet HD 
BBC America HD 
BET HD 
Big Ten Network2 
*Biography Channel HD* 
Bravo HD 
Cartoon Network HD 
CBS College Sports HD 
CMT HD 
CNBC HD 
CNN HD 
Comedy Central HD 
Discovery Channel HD 
DISH Network ON DEMAND
DISH Network PAY PER VIEW
Disney Channel HD 
Disney XD HD 
E! Entertainment Television HD 
*Encore HD * 
ESPN HD 
ESPN2 HD 
ESPNEWS HD 
*FOX Business Network HD *
FOX News Channel HD
*Fox Soccer Channel HD *
Food Network HD 
FX HD 
Golf Channel HD 
Hallmark Channel HD 
*Hallmark Movie Channel HD *
HD Theater 
HDNet 
HGTV HD 
History HD 
Lifetime HD 
Lifetime Movie Network HD 
msnbc HD 
MTV HD
*National Geographic Channel HD* 
NFL Network HD 
NHL Network HD 
Nickelodeon HD 
Palladia 
*Planet Green HD 
Science Channel HD *
SPEED HD 
*Sportsman Channel HD *
Spike HD 
Syfy HD 
TBS HD 
*Tennis Channel HD *
TLC HD 
TNT HD 
Travel Channel HD 
truTV HD
USA Network HD 
*Versus HD 
VH1 HD *
Weather Channel HD
WGN America


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

He just gave you the HD add-on lineup. None of the new channels, no Platinum HD and 9 existing HD channels (Fox News, MTV, Nick, VH1, BET, FX, MSNBC, Speed and Fox Business) are on DishAmerica.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Last week the Dish America packages were still shown on the Dish Commercial Account web site, but they are no longer there and I didn't take a screen shot. However, several of the independent vendors list them. From an independent vendor's web site, here is a combined image of screen shots of the three packages which clearly do conform to the pre-February 1, 2010 Turbo packages which did not get any of the Viacom-MTV HD channels when they became available:







All the independent vendors indicate that Platinum is available for $10/mo for these packages. Based on other posts my guess is the grandfathered Turbo packages still may get the Platinum channels without the $10 and maybe new Dish America customers will get them without the charge.

For many, not getting Nickelodeon, MTV, or BBCA (or many other channels) is a deal breaker. But for others, avoiding the extra $13-$15 a month that America's Top whatever with HD costs allows them to have a good selection of cable channel HD TV.


----------



## videolog (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe the csr is right.
Just found this....

>www.satellitebuys.com/dish-hd-packages.aspx#3<

MTV, FX, Speed, MSNBC......


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

videolog said:


> Maybe the csr is right.
> Just found this....
> 
> >www.satellitebuys.com/dish-hd-packages.aspx#3<
> ...


Those are the $10 add-ons. Speed and FX are NOT in Dish America Silver or Gold.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

From my other post, I can confirm these directly from dish..


Dish America

ABC FAMILY
ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT
CARTOON NETWORK
CNBC
CNN
COMEDY CENTRAL
COUNTRY MUSIC TV
DISCOVERY
DISNEY CHANNEL
ESPN
ESPN2
ESPNEWS
FOOD NETWORK
HD THEATER
HDNET
HISTORY
HOME & GARDEN TV
LIFETIME
PALLADIA
SPIKE
SYFY
THE LEARNING CHANNEL
THE TRAVEL CHANNEL
THE WEATHER CHANNEL
TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM
TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION
USA NETWORK

Dish America Silver

ABC FAMILY
ALTITUDE SPORTS & ENTERTAINMENT *
ANIMAL PLANET
ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT
BIG TEN NETWORK *
BRAVO
CARTOON NETWORK
CNBC
CNN
COLLEGE SPORTS TV
COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK BAY AREA *
COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK MID-ATLANTIC *
COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK NEW ENGLAND *
COMCAST SPORTSNET CALIFORNIA *
COMEDY CENTRAL
COUNTRY MUSIC TV
COX SPORTS TELEVISION NEW ORLEANS *
DISCOVERY
DISNEY CHANNEL
DISNEY XD
ESPN
ESPN2
ESPNEWS
FOOD NETWORK
FOX SPORTS ARIZONA *
FOX SPORTS CINCINNATI *
FOX SPORTS DETROIT *
FOX SPORTS FLORIDA *
FOX SPORTS MIDWEST *
FOX SPORTS NORTH *
FOX SPORTS NORTHWEST *
FOX SPORTS OHIO *
FOX SPORTS PITTSBURGH *
FOX SPORTS PRIME TICKET *
FOX SPORTS ROCKY MOUNTAIN *
FOX SPORTS SOUTH *
FOX SPORTS SOUTHWEST *
FOX SPORTS WEST *
FSN FLORIDA *
GOLF CHANNEL
HD THEATER
HDNET
HISTORY
HOME & GARDEN TV
LIFETIME
LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK
NEW ENGLAND SPORTS NETWORK *
NFL NETWORK
PALLADIA
SPIKE
SPORTSNET NEW YORK *
SPORTSOUTH *
SPORTSTIME OHIO *
SUN SPORTS *
SYFY
THE LEARNING CHANNEL
THE TRAVEL CHANNEL
THE WEATHER CHANNEL
TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM
TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION
USA NETWORK
WGN AMERICA

Dish America Gold

ABC FAMILY
ALTITUDE SPORTS & ENTERTAINMENT *
ANIMAL PLANET
ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT
BIG TEN NETWORK *
BIO
BRAVO
CARTOON NETWORK
CNBC
CNN
COLLEGE SPORTS TV
COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK BAY AREA *
COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK MID-ATLANTIC *
COMCAST SPORTS NETWORK NEW ENGLAND *
COMCAST SPORTSNET CALIFORNIA *
COMEDY CENTRAL
COUNTRY MUSIC TV
COX SPORTS TELEVISION NEW ORLEANS *
DISCOVERY
DISNEY CHANNEL
DISNEY XD
ENCORE
ESPN
ESPN2
ESPNEWS
FOOD NETWORK
FOX SPORTS ARIZONA *
FOX SPORTS CINCINNATI *
FOX SPORTS DETROIT *
FOX SPORTS FLORIDA *
FOX SPORTS MIDWEST *
FOX SPORTS NORTH *
FOX SPORTS NORTHWEST *
FOX SPORTS OHIO *
FOX SPORTS PITTSBURGH *
FOX SPORTS PRIME TICKET *
FOX SPORTS ROCKY MOUNTAIN *
FOX SPORTS SOUTH *
FOX SPORTS SOUTHWEST *
FOX SPORTS WEST *
FSN FLORIDA *
GOLF CHANNEL
HD THEATER
HDNET
HISTORY
HOME & GARDEN TV
LIFETIME
LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL HD
NEW ENGLAND SPORTS NETWORK *
NFL NETWORK
PALLADIA
PLANET GREEN HD
SPIKE
SPORTSNET NEW YORK *
SPORTSOUTH *
SPORTSTIME OHIO *
SUN SPORTS *
SYFY
TENNIS CHANNEL HD
THE LEARNING CHANNEL
THE TRAVEL CHANNEL
THE WEATHER CHANNEL
TURNER BROADCAST SYSTEM
TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION
USA NETWORK
VERSUS HD
WGN AMERICA


You only get access to the * ones in your area as those are RSnets.


----------



## videolog (Feb 19, 2010)

No, the $10 addons are further down that page.

Here is another page outlining the new line up. 

>www.satellitebuys.com/dish-hd-channels.aspx<


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Dish America packages are the old "Turbo" metal HD only packages. They don't get every HD channel that is in the three tiers of America's Top packages where were the old Classic metal packages.

As new HD additions were added to the Dish lineup, folks learned that the Turbo (now Dish America) packages were excluded from most new channels. Some learned in April 2009 when the Viacom/MTV group were added (see this thread).

Others learned this when FX, SPEED, etc., were added as discussed in this thread.

The Absolute Package is even older than the Turbo package, but did include the Platinum Package channels.

The "Turbo" packages, now known as the Dish America packages, were specifically created to entice new customers to Dish Network. They are about $13-$15 cheaper than the "Classic with HD" now "America's Top with HD" packages. They are likely to continue to not include most new HD offerings as they continue to be a more affordable way to have HD TV.


----------



## videolog (Feb 19, 2010)

I am aware of the turbo packages. That is what I had. I called to cancel and the csr said some chenges would be coming, but didn't elaborate. These two links are new at Radio Shack and the line ups for HD add-on and HD only are different from what has been available to date. Ex.... VH1 no longer part of top120 HD addon package? There are other changes as well. Coupled with what the csr told the OP. I find this interesting.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude, VH1 is still on the AT120 and Bronze HD add-on.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

videolog said:


> I am aware of the turbo packages. That is what I had. I called to cancel and the csr said some chenges would be coming, but didn't elaborate. These two links are new at Radio Shack and the line ups for HD add-on and HD only are different from what has been available to date. Ex.... VH1 no longer part of top120 HD addon package? There are other changes as well. Coupled with what the csr told the OP. I find this interesting.


Well, as I've said numerous times, Ernestine trains the CSRs and Darryl and his other brother Darryl run the web site.


----------



## videolog (Feb 19, 2010)

coldsteel said:


> Dude, VH1 is still on the AT120 and Bronze HD add-on.


Whoops, you are correct. E! is the one thats gone.


----------



## Crunch (Apr 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The Dish America packages are the old "Turbo" metal HD only packages. They don't get every HD channel that is in the three tiers of America's Top packages where were the old Classic metal packages.
> 
> As new HD additions were added to the Dish lineup, folks learned that the Turbo (now Dish America) packages were excluded from most new channels. Some learned in April 2009 when the Viacom/MTV group were added (see this thread).
> 
> ...


This is very sad - Dish has done this to me twice. When will it end?! I had Dish Absolute and upgraded to Americas gold to get channels and now they want me to "upgrade" again to get the new HD channels.

Dish your policy sucks.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

While I never trust anything on their web site, I think this page provides a good way to find out what's in the Americas Top (Classic) lineups and this page is a good way to find out what HD channels are available and E! is available in all tiers of Americas Top plus HD.

On the other hand, Dish does not want you to sign up for Dish America as they have removed the information from their web site and their commercial (multiple dwelling units and business customers) web site. It was still on the commercial web site as late as last week. You can still find it on a number of independent vendor web sites by doing a Google search on "Dish America Silver" including AllAmericaDirect. But what they will tell you on the phone may or may not be correct.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Crunch said:


> This is very sad - Dish has done this to me twice. When will it end?! I had Dish Absolute and upgraded to Americas gold to get channels and now they want me to "upgrade" again to get the new HD channels.
> 
> Dish your policy sucks.


Which is exactly why I started the The February 2010 Create Unhappy Customers Program.


----------



## Crunch (Apr 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Which is exactly why I started the The February 2010 Create Unhappy Customers Program.


Sign me up *sigh*


----------



## videolog (Feb 19, 2010)

There is a reason they renamed packages that they don't currently advertise as being available. There has been talk (rumours) of a renewed effort of HD only packages. 

I am curious why Radio Shack (as a Dish dealer) would advertise these new packages. We shall see what happens in the next couple weeks.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Bumping this thread instead of opening new one to try to get some clarification and a correct channel lineup for the Dish America Packages.

I currently have the Dish America Silver package (used to be Dish Turbo Silver) and I am thinking about switching to one of the Dish TopXXX packages. I went into my account on the website and went to change programming and to my surprise, there where options to change my plan to Dish America, Dish America Gold, and of course off the other plans including the Dish TopXXX plans. I was thinking the America plans where no longer offered, but obviously that's not the case, they are just no longer advertised.

So this led me to attempt to find what channels are included in the Dish America plans. I know what the Silver plan has only because I have it, but I can't find any accurate info on the reg. or Gold plans anywhere. 

They are nowhere to be found on Dish's site and I couldn't even find them on here in the KDB.

The lists and screenshots in this thread are incorrect as they all just appear to be the HD channels from the TOPXXX packages and not the actual America packages. They all include the MTV/Viacom channels which we all know are not part of the America plans since the America plans don't get any new channels.

I have not called Dish about this, because no matter what they told me I couldn't believe it anyway. Sad but true.

I'd appreciate any accurate info anyone can provide as it will help me decide if I want to abandon my America plan forever.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx

this is the dish america package lineup on dish network's website.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mcss1985 said:


> Bumping this thread instead of opening new one to try to get some clarification and a correct channel lineup for the Dish America Packages.
> 
> I currently have the Dish America Silver package (used to be Dish Turbo Silver) and I am thinking about switching to one of the Dish TopXXX packages. I went into my account on the website and went to change programming and to my surprise, there where options to change my plan to Dish America, Dish America Gold, and of course off the other plans including the Dish TopXXX plans. I was thinking the America plans where no longer offered, but obviously that's not the case, they are just no longer advertised.
> 
> ...


I don't think the Dish America plans exist anymore. All plans are now: AT 120, AT 120+, AT 200 and AT 250.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

If I go to the Radio Shack website, and attempt to sign up for Dish Network service as a new customer, the Dish America packages are a selectable option, starting at $29.99/month.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

brant said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/dishAmerica/default.aspx
> 
> this is the dish america package lineup on dish network's website.


Wow, perfect! Thanks.
Not sure how you found it, because I still can't find it without your link, but this is what I was looking for.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Also if your going through the Order Online process you can select them there as well with pricing etc.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmm, the "offsite ones shows AMC-HD included , but the Dish site doesn't.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

When Free HD for life was offered, I considered moving from DA to the 120 package, but lost more than I gained so I didn't change.
So what happens if I add platinum, which includes one or two channels I get now with DA. Will I lose those if I remove platinum in the future?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If they're in your package without Platinum they should still be there if you remove platinum.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

I would hope so...


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Can a single legacy dish, like the 300 or 500 be re-aimed to receive just the channels included in the Dish America packages? Or would a Dish 1000.X be required?


----------

